

Fun with AngularJS - rohshall
http://devgirl.org/2013/03/21/fun-with-angularjs/

======
robmcm
It's great to see an example that actually produces a full running app. There
are lots of little things involved in making an app that get missed if you
just talk about directives and scope.

Will be interesting to see how easy it is to get the same project working on
mobile, hopefully with minimal changes :)

~~~
rohshall
Probably, this one will help: [http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/javascript-
ajax/building-a...](http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/javascript-
ajax/building-a-web-app-from-scratch-in-angularjs/)

------
Dru89
Looks nice. I think collection price and track price might be reversed on the
example site, though. Track price for one was 11.99, where the collection was
0.99.

------
derengel
That's some hot dev there ;)

